# عالم البويات ولدهانات



## amir (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواني الأعزاء في ملتقي المهندسين العرب تحية طيبة اليكم جميعا
اشتقت اليكم جميعا وأعود اليكم بمشروع جديد وهو علم صناعة البويات والدهانات واليكم 
أولا / كتاب علم أسرار البويات والدهانات وهي المرحلة الأولي من هذا المشروع الذي سأقدمه اليكم 
واتمني ان يحوز علي أعجابكم
وانتظرواااااااااااااا المزيد من الأسرار الصناعية
والتركيبات النهائية للدهانات لأكبر الشركات.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وللمزيد من المعلومات
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف )


----------



## eso11 (16 يوليو 2009)

الله واكبر ايه العظمه دي ياريت بقي تشرح اذي تتعرف علي مكونات دهان جاهز وتحليل مكوناته ونسبه كل ماده


----------



## مهندس المحبة (16 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد وإلى الأمام وننتظر المزيد ......


----------



## amir (16 يوليو 2009)

الأخ العزيز eso11 بالنسبة لتحليل مكونات عينة والتعرف علي نوع الرزين والمذيبات الموجودة يتم هذا بالفصل الكروموتوجرافي وهذا الأمرمكلف جدا نظرا لأرتفاع أسعار تلك الأجهزة ويوجد طريقة سهلة وموفرة وهي ارسال العينة المراد تحليلها الي مصلحة الكيمياء بالقاهرة وعمل كشف كامل لمكوناتها بسعر 250 جنيه وشكرا


----------



## eso11 (17 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبالتوفيق وياريت المزيد


----------



## amir (17 يوليو 2009)

*مشاكل الدهانات*

:1:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليكم ملخص مشاكل الدهانات بالصور مع شرح طريقة تجنب تلك المشاكل واصلاحها عند حدوثها


----------



## basmala_khaled (18 يوليو 2009)

الاخ امير ربنا يوفقك والى الامام وبالتوفيق


----------



## salah1555 (21 يوليو 2009)

*حل لمشكلة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم امير ارجو منك المساعدة في مشكلة في تركيبة كنت قد قمت بها وظهر بها عيبين 1- زيادة في اللزوجة 2- خشونة بعد الجفاف علي الحائط وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## basmala_khaled (22 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم زيادة اللزوجة يرجع الى امور عديدة منها اما ان يكون disperse المستخدم غير جيد او ان يكون نسبتة قليلة او ان ph قليلة اما الخشونة فترجع الى ان المواد المستخدمة خشنة او عندك الطحن غير جيد وشكرا


----------



## salah1555 (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​جزاك الله خيرا بالنسبة للخشونه هل يكون السبب في سرعة التقليب ام طريقة التقليب وما المادة الجيدة لمزج التيتانيوم مع الخليط وما المواصفة الخاصة بالكربونات الكالسيوم من حيث حجم الحبييات
اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ما تحب وترضي​


----------



## amir (22 يوليو 2009)

الأخ العزيز صلاح يرجي ارسال التركيبة المستخدمة وسيتم عمل تعديل عليها واعادة ارسالها اليك مرة اخري

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القواعد ......... المشرف ) 

وشكرا


----------



## salah1555 (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، اخي امير جزاك الله خير الجزاء اليك التركيبة 
water 
defoamer
thickner
NaOH
dispersant 
wetting agents
biocides
coalescing agents
Ethylene Glycol
TiO2 RXL
Talc
CaCO3 
Poly vinail acetet
Water​اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ما تحب وترضي​:63:​


----------



## eso11 (29 يوليو 2009)

وياريت لو تشرح الطريقه في العمل يعني ايه الاول او الترتيب مع بيان السبب كل ماده من حيث الوظيفه ومعرفه متي يتم اضافه مادة من عدمه والملاحظات اللي ممكن تقبلك وانت شغال


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (2 أغسطس 2009)

الاستاذ امير 
الكتاب اكثر من رائع وننتظر المزيد خاصة دهانات السيارات 
وجزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## hemagwad (3 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يوفقكم جميعا لما فيه الخير للاسلام والعروبه


----------



## eso11 (3 أغسطس 2009)

انت فين بقي مفيش رد ليه


----------



## مهندس مصطفى فرجاني (6 أغسطس 2009)

الخشونه ناتجه عن سوء التقليب او عن عدم استخدام فلير جيد 
اما عن طريقه التقليب لتجنب الخشونه عن طريق رفع القلاب لاعلي وذلك لان عمليه الطحن تتم في الجزء مابين القلاب وقاع الوعاء
مع ملاحظة عدم رفع القلاب لاعلي بصوره كبيره لتجنب دخول الهواء داخل الخلطه كما ان زياده السرعه تزيد من عمليه الطحن
الماده المفضله لمزج التيتانيوم مع الخليط هي املاح الامونيوم او الصوديوم
والله المستعان


----------



## amir (7 أغسطس 2009)

*هدية جديدة(بعض الطرق الحسابية المفيدة)*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الأعزاء أسف جدا عن الأنقطاع وهذا والله لإنشغالي فسامحوني 
وأشكر كل من يساهم في هذا الموضوع وأسئل الله النفع للجميع
وإليكم هذا الملف الجديد
لا تنسوني من الدعاء بالخير
ولا تنسوا الصلاة علي النبي محمد عند قراءة الرسالة​


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (7 أغسطس 2009)

الاستاذ امير
أرجو مزيد من التفاصيل حول بويات السيارات ( الدوكو "جفاف هوائى" و solvent based "جفاف كيميائى")
ولك وافر الاحترام والتقدير ....


----------



## salah1555 (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني اعتذر لانشغالي بعض الوقت؛ بالنسبة للاخ eso11 الاضافات بالترتيب كما هو مكتوب مسبقا" اما عن سبب كل مادة فيمكنك ان تبحث عنها في google وذلك لانها ذات شرح طويل 
وسوف اوافيك قريبا بملخص لها اما عن الملاحظات ستكون قريبا ايضا بعد التجربة القادمة.
وجزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس مصطفي فهل من الممكن تذويدي بكم السرعة المطلوبة وما ان كان هناك نوع جيد من الفلير مع العلم بان الفلير المستخدم سابقا هو الجير المطفي العادي 5ميكرون.
الاخ الكريم امير اللهم كان الله في عونك وجزاك الله خيرا.​( اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ما تحب وترضي )​:63:​


----------



## farouq dabag (8 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم . اخي انه كتابا رائع ادعو لك بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لتعطينا المزيد


----------



## amir (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
والمزيد قادم ان شاء الله


----------



## salah1555 (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ اخي الكريم امير لقد كتبت لك التركيبة كما طلبت فهل لي بالرد عليها وارجو ان تضيف اليها taxanol estr قبل البولي فقد نسيته في الكتابة؛ ممكن ان تدلني علي اسم تجاري لنوع جيد من ال wetting agente وجزاك الله خيرا.
:63 اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ما تحب وترضي )​


----------



## basmala_khaled (10 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الكريم يمكن ان تستخدم calgon( sodiuom hexameta phosphate )من شركة rhodia


----------



## مهندس مصطفى فرجاني (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اسف عن الانقطاع للانشغال بالعمل 
الاخ salahالسرعه العاليه جدا غير مفضله وذلك لتجنب دحول الهواء اثناء وضع الفيلر والبيجمنت 
ولكن بعد الانتهاء من وضعهم داخل الخلطه يتم زيادة السرعه وذلك لاتمام عمليه الطحن وتقوم باخذ عينات لتاكد من اتمام عمليه الطحن وتكون عمليه الطحن من ربع الي ثلث ساعه تقريبا ثم تقوم بتخفيض السرعه مره احري اثناء وضع الريزن
هناك انواع عديده من الفلير ولكل منها ممبزات عن الاخري ولها استخدامات اخري بجانب كونها فلير منها
املاح السليكات وتتميز بنعومه رائعه وتغطيه ممتازه
talcيتميز بنعومه كما انه يستخدم لاطفاء اللمعه وزياده اللزوجه
quartezوespedageغير قابلين للطحن ويستخدم في المنتجات المقاومه للاحتكاك
الجير المطفي العادي ويتم وضعه في الكثافات العاليه
البريوم


----------



## مهندس مصطفى فرجاني (6 أكتوبر 2009)

sodiuom hexameta phosphate ليس wetting agentبل يسخدم لتنقيه المياه من الاملاح الموجوده بها


----------



## غريب الطباع (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*تنويه*

تنويه للأخوة : 
أغلب المعلومات التي ذكرت بخصوص الدهانات هي معلومات ناقصة أما بسبب عدم الخبرة الكافية والواقعية أو أن المعلومات منقولة عن كتاب معين مع عدم معرفة صاحبها بالنسب الصحيحة . 
تقبلو فائق الأحترام .....


----------



## salah1555 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني في الله​اولا اعتذر علي انشغالي هذه الفترة عن المنتدي 
ثانيا احب ان اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ولكم فائق الاحترام جزاك الله خيرا اخي مصطفي فرجاني , اخي غريب الطباع ممكن ان تدلني علي ماهو الصحيح في ما تراه خطاء وما رايك في التركيبة المذكورة سابقا علما بانها لاحد الشركات الكبري في هذا المجال وما الفرق بين السبيداج والتلك اخي مصطفي الsodiuom hexamete phosphate هو مساعد انتشار(تشتت) dispersant اما عن مدة الطحن فكم بالتحديد او بالتقريب الزمن الاجمالي 
ارجو المساعدة لتكوين قاعدة معلومات لبدء مشروع انتاج للبويه​اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ما تحب وترضي​


----------



## volcaniquo (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا الموضوع المفيد وإلى الأمام وننتظر المزيد ......*​


----------



## غريب الطباع (18 أكتوبر 2009)

salah1555 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي الكريم امير ارجو منك المساعدة في مشكلة في تركيبة كنت قد قمت بها وظهر بها عيبين 1- زيادة في اللزوجة 2- خشونة بعد الجفاف علي الحائط وجزاك الله خيرا


 :4:
أخي الكريم زيادة اللزوجة تكون بسبب زيادة نسبة المذيب اي كان نوعه ....واما الخشونة بعد الجفاف ممكن تحكيلي كم ميكرون حجم ال filler اللي ضفته وكمان سببب تاني بيجوز عملية الخلط ما تمت بشكلها الصحيح وهذا بيعمل تكتلات بالمنتج غير مرغوبة...


----------



## غريب الطباع (18 أكتوبر 2009)

salah1555 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني في الله​
> اولا اعتذر علي انشغالي هذه الفترة عن المنتدي
> ثانيا احب ان اشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع ولكم فائق الاحترام جزاك الله خيرا اخي مصطفي فرجاني , اخي غريب الطباع ممكن ان تدلني علي ماهو الصحيح في ما تراه خطاء وما رايك في التركيبة المذكورة سابقا علما بانها لاحد الشركات الكبري في هذا المجال وما الفرق بين السبيداج والتلك اخي مصطفي الsodiuom hexamete phosphate هو مساعد انتشار(تشتت) dispersant اما عن مدة الطحن فكم بالتحديد او بالتقريب الزمن الاجمالي
> ارجو المساعدة لتكوين قاعدة معلومات لبدء مشروع انتاج للبويه​اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ما تحب وترضي​


 
أخي الكريم اشكرك لتواضعك بالحديث وحابب احكيلك علم الدهانات كل يوم ممكن تتعلم فيه جديد ..
وانا ما حكيت أنو كلامك خطأ بالعكس مشكور كتير على الملف المرفق اللي وضعته بس هذه كلها معلومات عامة عن المواد الاولية المستعملة بالدهانات ...
بس انا بتوقع اغلب الاعضاء لما بيدخلو على هيك موضوع بيكون هدفهم يكون فيه تراكيز معينة مذكورة للدهانات ..
على كل حال اذا ملاحظاتي ازعجتك انا بقدملك اعتذاري.

والاخ اللي عم يستفسر شو الفرق بين السبيداج والتالك :
التالك = او بالاحرى بودرة التالك تستخرج من صخور السيلكا.
نسبة اكسيد السيليكا فيها تقريبا 60%
نسبة اكسيد الماغنزيوم 31 % وتختلف هذه النسبة من بلد لاخر حسب الصخور الموجودة بكل بلد مثلا بالاردن تكون النسبة حوالي 99 % صخور مصر النسبة 98 % صخور سوريا النسبة قليلة 77 % لذلك اغلب المصانع السورية تستورد هذه المادة من مصروالاردن

وتستخدم بالدهانات وصناعة البلاستيك والسيراميك وبودرة الجسم والادوية والورق.

اما السبيداج هي نفسها كربونات الكالسيوم بدرجة عالية النعومة.
السبيداج = يحتوي على نسبة عالية من اكسيد الكالسيوم 98 %

تقبلو فائق الاحترام


----------



## onliy (21 يناير 2010)

الصراحة كتاب قيم اما بلنسبة موضوع الخشانة اسبابة كثيرة اشرح كيف تمت التجربة وانا اقول لك سبب الخشانة


----------



## samers78 (23 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم الرجاءبتزويدنا بطريقة ومقادير صنع الورنيش السائل والجامد للأحذية أي البويا وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## الخطيب-1 (24 يناير 2010)

:20: شكرا


----------



## usa_usa (28 أغسطس 2010)

ممكن تقول اختبارها اذى


----------



## usa_usa (28 أغسطس 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## elgendawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراًُ


----------



## الناصح الامين (30 أغسطس 2010)

كتاب مفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن81 (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد والسخاء


----------



## khalid elnaji (2 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمدفرج ابوزيد (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وماقصرت على هذا كتاب القيم


----------



## poponice (7 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## ابونورسان (7 فبراير 2011)

ماهي فورملة تصنيع طلاء ال ستوكو


----------



## دهانات (6 مارس 2011)

الف شكر على الكتاب الجميل دة وربنا يكرمك


----------



## ahmed.aly87 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بوركت اخى امير 
هل هو ده الكتاب بتاع الدكتور بدران ام ملخص له


----------



## koko_koko (25 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ...
اسمحولى استفسر عن طريقه صناعه الاصباغ المستخدمه فى دهان الاخشاب


----------



## atef_sed1954 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

طبعا موضوع فعلا جزاك الله خيرا عاليه 
انا بفكرفي عمل مصنع دهانات بماتنصحني


----------



## medo16116 (27 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم بفتح مصنع بويات وبحاجه لخامات ونسب الفلفت والشمواه والبولو والروعه والاستيكو ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aymanaldokh (3 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم ونسب الفلفت والشمواه والاستيكو ارجو الافاده وجزاكم الله خيراكيف بعملوها ​


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amgadtop (6 مايو 2018)

*تسلم جزاك اللهى خيرا*


----------

